
When Good Waves Go Rogue - jcater
http://nautil.us/issue/37/currents/when-good-waves-go-rogue-rp
======
CarolineW
So many submissions, so few votes or comments:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11963831](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11963831)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11960189](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11960189)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10498557](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10498557)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8381596](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8381596)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8120697](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8120697)

